# H E L P !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does anyone have an idea how Long it takes for a Woman to pick out A Belt ? Please
Advise !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stay calm...... At least she is up to picking a belt..... Your more than halfway through getting ready! (Glass half full my friend)


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*NOT GOING THERE :hot: SB*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:roflmao: a never ending story.lol.

awprint:


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Just a hint...a lot less time than it does one to pick out handcuffs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hotontoter.... I'm not even gonna ask about the handcuffs lalalalalalala.........

She finally did find the belt she wanted (20 minutes later and two parleys with the sales girl........although I firmly believe there was some additional sight seeing going on.....keep reading) and saved so much I told her to buy the shoes she was sneaking peeks at. I asked if she had saved enough for me to buy another 1911..... Haha was her reply. She did tell me I the way home that " you know you can buy any gun you want " which she thinks pacifies my want... No make it NEED ! For another one.... What she doesn't know is that I already asked a guy to give me a price and estimated delivery on an STI Elektra wearing black furniture.....so I sat in a chair aging games and typing stuff to you all waiting for her to pick out a belt and then Another 20 minutes for the shoes.... It sucked but ...... Sometimes a guy needs to sacrifice lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, I think you got off easy, I spent 6 hours two weeks ago with my wife and three grand daughters (ages 15 to 18) in a mall. We walked past a bar three times and at no time was I allowed in. My mind is still screwed up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh I know how lucky I am. I am allowed to "find a seat" and there Are never any "does this
Make my butt look fat or do you like this" Questions. I've reached my quota of wrong answers for the century apparently. Either that or she's tired of being mad at me. Probably the latter.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

been there on the wrong answers way to many times............ :smile:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am still waiting for mine to get tired of being mad at me..... How long does that take? lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

depends on the transgression.......my X is still pissed at me and it's been 30 years.......LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Never !!!! I think mine gets madder every year. Coarse it seems like I take less crap every year, lol

After 45 yrs (46 this Nov.) who gives a sh!t


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. It takes a special woman to stop being mad at some one like me..... It Can't be easy. She may never reach that point Rick, just. Because you are such a sweetheart.... Lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Oye, I'm doomed......


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Two ladies I work with were talking about being mad at their husbands and asked how long my wife stayed mad at me?

I said don't know, I've only been married 20 years.

Steve


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

It will never end guys. My first wife of 22 years passed away pissed off at me. Then I was dumb enough to get married again. Life was grand for about 2 years after we got married. Then it went down the same road. She gets mad because I buy something I want. I finally tried something new. I bought here a $1500 ring and bought myself the new $200 rod and reel I had been looking at. I gave her the ring and then brought my new rod and reel in the house. She never said a word about the rod and reel. Now I just got to figure out if I can get her something that is the same price as my purchase and still get away with it.


----------

